# throw in the towel = πετάω λευκή πετσέτα



## Alexandra (May 3, 2008)

Και μια και μιλάμε για τους αγγλισμούς των αθλητικών συντακτών, άκουσα σήμερα προς το τέλος του αγώνα μπάσκετ Ολυμπιακού-ΑΕΚ ότι "Η ΑΕΚ πέταξε τη λευκή πετσέτα". Ο σπίκερ έφτιαξε ένα ωραίο τουρλού από το "throw in the towel" και το "σηκώνω λευκή σημαία".

Throw in the towel
Also throw in the sponge. Give up, acknowledge defeat, as in I can't move this rock; I'm throwing in the sponge, or Bill decided to throw in the towel and resign from his job. This idiom comes from boxing, where formerly a fighter (or his second) conceded defeat by throwing the sponge or towel used to wipe his face into the ring. [c. 1900]


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2008)

Μη με ρωτήσεις πώς και γιατί, αλλά ο ιδιωματισμός είναι εξαιρετικά διαδεδομένος. Ίσως επειδή δεν μας φτάνει μια σκέτη πετσέτα· πρέπει να είναι και λευκή.


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2008)

Και απ' ό,τι βλέπω, με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο σχολιάστηκε και στο ΒΗΜΑ.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Και απ' ό,τι βλέπω, με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο σχολιάστηκε και στο ΒΗΜΑ.


Τώρα, τι πρέπει να σκεφτούμε εμείς; Ότι _είσαι_ η Πανδώρα ή ότι μας διαβάζει η Πανδώρα (ή, καλύτερα, ότι _σε_ διαβάζει η Πανδώρα, γιατί το δικό μου σχόλιο δεν το πρόλαβε).

Προτείνω πάντως να φτιαχτεί «χρωματικός κώδικας πετσέτας»:
Λευκή πετσέτα = Εγκαταλείπω
Μαύρη πετσέτα = Θα κλάψουν μανούλες
Κόκκινη πετσέτα = Θα σας πιούμε το αίμα
Ροζ πετσέτα = Γλυκά και με το μαλακό, έχουμε και οικογένειες
κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2008)

Η Πανδώρα το δημοσίευσε το 2007, οπότε μπορεί να με κατηγορήσει ότι την αντέγραψα. Ευτυχώς, με αθωώνει το βίντεο του αγώνα, που δείχνει ότι η "λευκή πετσέτα" διαπράχθηκε (ξανά) προχθές.


----------



## panadeli (May 6, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Και μια και μιλάμε για τους αγγλισμούς των αθλητικών συντακτών, άκουσα σήμερα προς το τέλος του αγώνα μπάσκετ Ολυμπιακού-ΑΕΚ ότι "Η ΑΕΚ πέταξε τη λευκή πετσέτα". Ο σπίκερ έφτιαξε ένα ωραίο τουρλού από το "throw in the towel" και το "σηκώνω λευκή σημαία".



Μια μικρή διαφωνία εδώ. 
Το "throw in the towel" δεν σημαίνει "σηκώνω λευκή σημαία". Είναι ιδιωματισμός που προέρχεται από τον χώρο του μποξ και σημαίνει εγκαταλείπω τον αγώνα. Το "σηκώνω λευκή σημαία" έχει μεν την έννοια της παράδοσης, αλλά και της πρότασης για ανακωχή. Το "throw in the towel" έχει την έννοια της απόλυτης παραίτησης. Πιστέυω ότι υπάρχει μια λεπτή αλλά ουσιαστική διαφορά.
Τη φράση "πέταξε λευκή πετσέτα" τη χρησιμοποιούν οι αθλητικογράφοι (και όχι μόνο) εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και πλέον αποτελεί έναν ιδιωματισμό ο οποίος έχει ενσωματωθεί στη γλώσσα μας. Αγγλισμός μεν, αλλά όχι ιδιαίτερα κακόηχος. Ίσως βέβαια να μου φαίνεται έτσι εμένα επειδή ακούω τη φράση πολύ καιρό και έχω εξοικειωθεί μαζί της. Ή ίσως να μου αρέσει επειδή είναι παραστατική (φαντάζομαι τον μπασκετμπολίστα/μποξέρ κ.λπ. να πετάει με απογοήτευση την πετσέτα στο παρκέ, ως ένδειξη παραίτησης, ενώ δυσκολεύομαι να τον φανταστώ να σηκώνει μια λευκή σημαία και να την κουνάει πέρα δώθε...)

[Δεν το πιστεύω ότι υπερασπίζομαι κάποιον αθλητικό ρεπόρτερ, και δη μπασκετικό!!!] 
[email protected]#$?!?*#@!!!


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Μια μικρή διαφωνία εδώ.
> Το "throw in the towel" δεν σημαίνει "σηκώνω λευκή σημαία".





Alexandra said:


> Ο σπίκερ έφτιαξε ένα ωραίο τουρλού από το "throw in the towel" και το "σηκώνω λευκή σημαία".
> Throw in the towel
> Also throw in the sponge. Give up, acknowledge defeat, as in I can't move this rock; I'm throwing in the sponge, or Bill decided to throw in the towel and resign from his job. This idiom comes from boxing, where formerly a fighter (or his second) conceded defeat by throwing the sponge or towel used to wipe his face into the ring. [c. 1900]



Panadeli, καλημέρα. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για την ερμηνεία του "throw in the towel". Δεν με διάβασες με προσοχή, ίσως. Όχι μόνο παρέθεσα την ερμηνεία, αλλά μίλησα για ένα τουρλού μεταξύ δύο εκφράσεων -πετσέτας και σημαίας- για να δικαιολογήσω το πώς ξεφύτρωσε η λέξη "λευκή" μπροστά στην πετσέτα. 

Θα επιμείνω, πάντως, ότι με ενοχλεί που η ενσωμάτωση αγγλικών ιδιωματισμών στη γλώσσα μας πάει να γίνει μέσω ατόμων με ελλιπείς γνώσεις αγγλικών (και ελληνικών, θα έλεγα), με αποτέλεσμα να προκύπτει ακριβώς αυτό: ένα τουρλού. Αν δηλαδή, επιχειρούσε ένας αγγλόφωνος να ενσωματώσει στα Αγγλικά έναν ιδιωματισμό της ελληνικής γλώσσας, και έφτιαχνε κάτι του τύπου "We stayed of gas", τι αντιμετώπιση θα είχε πλην του γέλιου; Μπορεί κάθε γλώσσα να εμπλουτίζεται αενάως σε ιδιωματισμούς, αλλά -εκφράζω καθαρά την προσωπική μου προτίμηση- αποκλείεται να ενσωματώσω στο λεξιλόγιό μου έναν στραβοχυμένο ιδιωματισμό που γεννήθηκε στο στόμα ενός ημιμαθούς αθλητικογράφου. 

Και για να συνεχίσω τη φλυαρία σε άλλο επίπεδο, και πολλές ελληνικές ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις κακοπαθαίνουν στα χείλη ημιμαθών, που λένε π.χ. "εξ απαλών ονύχων" και εννοούν "έπεσε στα μαλακά", ή λένε "όπου δει" και εννοούν "οπουδήποτε", αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα νομιμοποιήσουμε την κακοποίηση επειδή "έτσι το λένε πολλοί". Όσο για τις δύο αυτές εκφράσεις, τις άκουσα, μ' αυτή τη λανθασμένη χρήση, από τα χείλη δημοσιογράφου που έχει μεγάλης ακροαματικότητας πρωινή εκπομπή σε μεγάλο κανάλι.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 6, 2008)

Τελικά θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον/την panadeli. Η φράση αυτή παίζει εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό, για να την κράζουμε τώρα. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, όλον αυτό τον καιρό που την ακούω, δεν με ενοχλούσε καθόλου. Αν μας ενόχλησε η προσθήκη του "λευκή" ένα έχω να πω: ακόμα καλύτερα. Προσαρμόσαμε τη φράση στα δικά μας.

Θέλετε να ακούσετε κοτσάνα αθλητικογράφου που με έκανε έξω φρενών;

"Αν δεν ήταν *για τον* Αντώνη Νικοπολίδη, ο Ολυμπιακός θα είχε δεχθεί τρία γκόλ".

Το είπε ο κύριος που μεταδίδει τους αγώνες Κυπέλλου από τον Άλφα. Και δεν το είπε μόνο μία φορά και σε έναν μόνο αγώνα. (Παραδόξως, όμως, και οι τρεις φορές που τον άκουσα να το λέει, αφορούσαν τον Νικοπολίδη!)


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2008)

Αγαπητέ μου Κόμη, τελικά δεν διαφωνούμε σε τίποτα. Απλώς είναι διαφορετικοί οι αγγλισμοί που μας ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια. Το κοινό τους σημείο, όμως, είναι ότι προέρχονται από τα χείλη ημιμαθών αθλητικογράφων.

Edit: Πρόκειται για _*την *_Panadeli, νομίζω. Σωστά;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 6, 2008)

Θα μου επιτρέψεις μία διαφωνία: η λευκή πετσέτα είναι μια φράση που χρησιμοποιείται σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις. Αν δεν μας αρέσει δεν τη λέμε. Δεν καταστρατηγεί κανόνες της ελληνικής γλώσσας και, κακά τα ψέματα, δεν έχει άμεση αντιστοιχία. (Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι σε αθλητικό συγκείμενο η λευκή σημαία ΔΕΝ ταιριάζει και τόσο). Όμως το να λες "αν δεν ήταν για τον" μεταφράζοντας αυτολεξεί το "if it wasn't (weren't) for... " αντί να πεις απλά, απλούστατα "αν δεν ήταν ο ...", ε, είναι λίγο πιο χοντρό, δεν είναι;


----------



## panadeli (May 6, 2008)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Μολονότι δεν έχω καμία απολύτως συμπάθεια για τους αθλητικογραφούς (και ιδιαίτερα του μπάσκετ, που ήταν η περίπτωση που ανέφερε η Alexandra και οι οποίοι είναι οι πλέον ημιμαθείς -εκτός από την ελληνική γλώσσα δεν γνωρίζουν καν τα του αντικειμένου τους) θέλω μόνο να σημειώσω ότι η συγκεκριμένη φάση κατάγεται από τον αθλητισμό και κατ' ουσίαν χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά αναφερόμενη σε αγώνες, αναμετρήσεις κ.λπ (πρωτίστως, αλλά όχι πλέον απαραίτητα, αθλητικού χαρακτήρα), οπότε είναι λογικό να έχει προκύψει από τα χείλη ημιμαθών αθλητικογράφων.
Μια πιο ακριβής απόδοση ίσως να ήταν "πέταξε την πετσέτα". Όπως πολύ σώστά γράφει και η Alexandra, η καταγωγή της φράσης προέρχεται από το μποξ, όπου ως ένδειξη παραίτησης ο παίκτης (ή ο προπονητής του) πετούσε την πετσέτα με την οποία σκουπιζόταν στο ρινγκ. Το πιθανότερο είναι η πετσέτα να ήταν λευκή, οπότε το "πέταξε λευκή πετσέτα" δεν μου φαίνεται άστοχο. 
(Πλάκα θα είχε να μετάφραζε κάποιος αθλητικογράφος το "throw in the sponge" ως "πέταξε το σφουγγάρι" ή, ακόμη χειρότερα "πέταξε λευκό σφουγγάρι"...) 
Εντέλει συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Count. Πρόκειται για ιδιωματισμό που, έστω εν μέρει, έχει πλέον ενσωματωθεί στη γλώσσα και χρησιμοποιείται σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις (και δη σε αθλητικές αναμετρήσεις). Κανείς φυσικά δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να τη χρησιμοποιήσει εάν δεν του αρέσει, όμως δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για λάθος έκφραση, ούτε για λάθος χρήση μιας έκφρασης με διαφορετική σημασία, όπως το "εξ απαλών ονύχων".

Κατά τα άλλα, είναι _ο_ panadeli - ανακάλυψα αυτό το καταπληκτικό φόρουμ τυχαία προχθές και, μολονότι περνώ μια περίοδο με ελάχιστο ελεύθερο χρόνο, έχω ήδη ξοδέψει αρκετές ώρες χαζεύοντας τα διάφορα posts. Θα τα λέμε συχνά μου φαίνεται. :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Κατά τα άλλα, είναι _ο_ panadeli - ανακάλυψα αυτό το καταπληκτικό φόρουμ τυχαία προχθές και, μολονότι περνώ μια περίοδο με ελάχιστο ελεύθερο χρόνο, έχω ήδη ξοδέψει αρκετές ώρες χαζεύοντας τα διάφορα posts. Θα τα λέμε συχνά μου φαίνεται. :)


Καλώς όρισες, λοιπόν, Panadeli. Συγγνώμη που σου άλλαξα το φύλο  
Αν θέλεις να συμπληρώσεις το προφίλ σου τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά αυτό, θα αποφευχθούν στο μέλλον παρεξηγήσεις.


----------



## panadeli (May 6, 2008)

Καλώς σας βρήκα. Έχεις δίκιο, Alexandra, είχα κατά νου να διαμορφώσω το προφίλ αλλά δεν έχω ακόμη προλάβει. Ίσως απόψε. Στο μεταξύ, και οι παρεξηγήσεις ευπρόσδεκτες είναι... :)


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2008)

11.700 λευκή πετσέτα (και δύο λευκή πεσέτα) - την κάναμε την προίκα μας!


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2008)

Θα ήταν σοβαρότερο το «λάθος» αν λέγαμε _πέταξε * τ η * λευκή πετσέτα_.

Το αστείο είναι ότι στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκονται πάνω από χίλια έγκυρα ευρήματα με _throw in the *white* towel_. Να κι ένα από δηλώσεις βουλευτή: "[The government] threw in the white towel at a time when this should have been tested in a higher court." Να υποθέσω ότι αρχίσαμε να τους επηρεάζουμε αντίστροφα; :)

Μη σας περάσει πάντως από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να ξεκίνησε έτσι ο αγγλικός ιδιωματισμός και απλοποιήθηκε. Σαν _throw _[ή _chuck _ή _toss_] _in the towel_ ξεκίνησε πριν από εκατό περίπου χρόνια. Και ακριβέστερο θα ήταν αν είχαμε προσαρμόσει τον ιδιωματισμό σε «έριξαν ματωμένη πετσέτα».

Ωστόσο, μετακίνησα το νήμα στην αγγλοελληνική ενότητα. Και ο τίτλος δείχνει την άποψή μου ότι και το «λάθος», και οι λαθάρες ακόμα, μπορούν να γίνουν κανόνας (γιομάτα τα λεξικά).


----------



## panadeli (May 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> ...μετακίνησα το νήμα στην αγγλοελληνική ενότητα. Και ο τίτλος δείχνει την άποψή μου ότι και το «λάθος», και οι λαθάρες ακόμα, μπορούν να γίνουν κανόνας (γιομάτα τα λεξικά).



Κάπως έτσι δεν εξελίσσονται οι γλώσσες;


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2008)

Λευκή πετσέτα στο ρινγκ (τίτλος βιβλίου του Νίκου Δαββέτα - Κέδρος 2006).


----------

